# Some New Members



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

A couple new additions to the humi.:whoohoo: More ammo.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Gerry-

Thats Smokin!!!!!!!!!1

Hope all is well


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

A COUPLE?!? God man you're incredible! What are those America Anthem? I'm very curious on how those Graycliffs taste, keep me updated when you'll light one


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

A couple - DAMN! You have more there than some cigar shops! Very nice. I cannot wait to try the America.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Gerry, you are a personal hero of mind  Nice pickups (read: HUGE HAUL) there man! :dribble:

CD


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Giak said:


> A COUPLE?!? God man you're incredible! What are those America Anthem? I'm very curious on how those Graycliffs taste, keep me updated when you'll light one


That's all I needed!!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> That's all I needed!!!!


LOL man, I'll be satisfied with LOT less :biggrin:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the way you think all or none Very NIce selection


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow nice addition to the humi,walk in i assume!!!great choices.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice additions!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Additions to the Humi!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome Haul Gerry!! Ive been Dying to try the Anthem! They look so damn tasty!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Keeping that cigar warehouse of yours packed to the gills I see Gerry - nice pickup!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Damn, you don't mess around Gerry!Sweet Haul! Tell us how you like the Graycliff 1666*


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

HAHAHAHA....when I first read this, I thought those were going out to new members and was about to cancel my account and sign back up again! 

Nice additions to the humi Gerry!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great additions


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

holy mackerel!

nice!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a lot of nice additions to your shop!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

A Couple?_OMG_ I just need to know How many times a year does your catalog comes out? I see a few things I like to order:dribble::dribble:Very Nice


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Same here --curious about the Anthem's and the Graycliff 1666 their new line--Very nice Gerry very nice INDEED!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

You must have a HUGE humidor!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> You must have a HUGE humidor!


He has a walk in :lol:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Gee, and you couldn't fulfill your end of our VSG deal huh? :baffled:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Like YOU need more ammo... Nice grab though. :biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome haul Gerry what are the darker graycliffs they look great


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:

What an awesome haul Gerry, Love those Anthem's and the Graycliffs are looking soooooo sweeeeeet man!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! That is a serious haul there!!!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok...Who robbed the store...LOL..Nice haul....


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn man!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

four boxes of NUBS?

You are killing me


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Insane!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice Truckload.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

you must like those cao Americas


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I can almost taste those Nubs....


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

That will last a week or two.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

geez, I need to get paid more.. one box is out of reach most times...

mmmm those Americas are nice, I need to get more, and boxes of Nubs would result in me being unemployed..


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I am glad to see that there are others out there that are passonet about cigars. Nice additions -


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice addition. You should be set of months to come.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I'd have to sell my car to be able to bring home a collection like that. 

Unbelievable, Gerry. Those all look great!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn Gerry that's insane


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Someday I too will be rich...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow nice pickups:dribble::dribble:


----------

